# missmarple



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi missmarple,
I just tried sending you a pm but your inbox is full. I was wondering how you are getting on 
BB x


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh dear, sorry I will empty it immediately - if you could resend? That would be great....and I was wondering how you were getting on!


----------

